# Avatars



## pakua (Nov 8, 2004)

Where do folk get their brilliant avatars from?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2004)

I make my own.  I've also resized and trimmed down images from movies/tv that I like.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 8, 2004)

You can run a Google on "free avatars" and find some neat ones, or you can find an image you like, resize it in a graphics program, save it as a .jpg and use that.


----------



## Satt (Nov 8, 2004)

Try this website... 

http//alanofdale.net/efaicons.html

That's where I get mine. Have fun!!!


----------



## pakua (Nov 9, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> Try this website...
> 
> http//alanofdale.net/efaicons.html
> 
> That's where I get mine. Have fun!!!



Talking of which, what the heck is that guy _doing_?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

That guy is actually Will Farrell of Saturday Night Live fame (he's also done a few movies).  That is a skit he was in playing a guy in the old band Blue Oyster Cult - the guy who did the cowbell.  The whole skit was based on the record producer (played by Christopher Walken) loving the cowbell, "Gotta have more cowbell!"

 So that guy in the avatar is banging a cowbell.


----------



## bignick (Nov 9, 2004)

i got a fever, baby...and the only prescription...is more cowbell


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2004)

My avatar presently comes from a chinese character site and I found words that I happen to like and thus... avatar. 
I'm kinda surprised that no one has even asked what those particulars mean. Guess some secrets *ahem* wink1: MJ) are best kept.

The character I'm presently using is a four letter word.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i got a fever, baby...and the only prescription...is more cowbell


 :lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::lol::lol::roflmao:


----------

